# Mindermann's Maple Madness



## Nathan Mindermann (Apr 2, 2018)

I've been experimenting with fruit wines and meads for about half a year now, figuring out what makes what tick. Looking to change it up a bit, I decided to head outside and tap some maple trees to make some type of maple mead (Its prime maple tapping season in Minnesota). I've spent enough time on this site, its about time I post something.

Ingredients: 

-A bunch of maple syrup (exact amounts are difficult because each of my batches vary in sugar content) 
-One Camden tablet, crushed
-1tsp yeast nutrient
-1tsp acid blend
-1/4 tsp pectic enzyme (probably unnecessary) 
-Some table sugar to boost the alcohol content if you don't feel like boiling down several more gallons of sap (I used one cup because I'm lazy) 


I've measured a potential alcohol content of 10%. I'm thinking if I make it much higher it might burn the maple taste off, but it might be worth experimenting with. I'm pitching the yeast tonight, so we'll see how it goes. 

Let me know what you think, or if you've done something similar!


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Nathan - and welcome. I have made a maple syrup wine - once (it's very expensive if you have to buy the syrup) but I added honey to this and backsweetened this with honey too. Cannot say that this was "technically" an acerglyn (a mead made using maple syrup) as for something to be considered a true mead 51% of the sugars must come from honey. In my case about 33% came from honey. But, bottom line, this was a fine concoction.


----------



## Vinobeau (Apr 10, 2018)

I've never made a wine with syrup, but about 35 years ago, I tapped a Birch tree and made a Birch Sap Sauterne. It actually turned out pretty good. There was just a hint of the sap in the finished wine.


----------

